# Twitpic, Flickr And Other Photo-Sharing Sites Can Sell Your Images If They Want



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Twitpic, Flickr And Other Photo-Sharing Sites Can Sell Your Images If They Want 


Twitpic, Flickr And Other Photo-Sharing Sites Can Sell Your Images If They Want


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Bit worrying, especially Flickr as I have a couple of thousand on there. My main site that I use and more importantly, trust when it comes to selling images, is Smugmug as you have full control over everything there from site design to pricing. It's costs a lot more but really worth it.
I'd be interested to know if anyone else uses them or anything similar?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Currently I use imageshack and also link in to pictures from my Facebook Albums have no other experiences .. with the exception of creating my own "personal' image server not sure what can be done about this.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Stick a copyright notice on every photo you upload. That way, even if the license agreement says they are free to distribute the photo, they can only sell the version with the copyright notice on it (which they won't want to), and you retain full ownership of the actual image.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice idea someguy .. looks like we had better start to learn to use the "layers" function in our photo editor software and make a nice semi-transparent signature that will not spoil the photo's but make it difficult to sell the photo "on". It will also help stop collectors from grabbing the photo's for "their" collections, without having to do a lot of labour intensive editing & cloning


----------

